# Bottle Stopper Tutorial



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well decided today to make a little how to on bottle stoppers. First I get my stopper from Bill at Arizona Silhouette. I also got the mandrel he sells. You will see it in one of the pictures. It comes with 2 sizes of bushing washers to fit the smaller stopper or the large ones. 

The first thing I do is drill dead center in a 1 1/2" X 1 1/2" X 2" to 2 1/2" blank. Since the stoppers have 3/16" X 16 tpi stud I use a smaller drill bit or 11/32" bit drilling about 3/4" deep. Then I tap the hole with a 3/16" X 16 tpi tap. I mount the mandrel onto the lathe and then screw a 1/4" X 20 tpi rod into the mandrel so it won't come out of the headstock. This holds it securely in place. I then turn the blank round and decide what shape I am going to give it. I commence to turn. After getting it to shape I sand to 400 grit. I blow the piece off and put some friction lacquer on it. I remove from the mandrel and use a dowel to hold it upright. I usually give it 2 or 3 more coats of rattle can Deft lacquer. Once dry I mount it on the bottle stopper fitting. They are really easy to do and have sold around 22 so far this year. I have taken my 3rd set of ten down to the Arts Gallery and today I am turning 10 more. I get from $24 to $30 each for these depending on the wood. I was surprised at the way the economy is that they are selling that good. Anyway I hope this helps and any questions ask away.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great mini tutorial again Bernie. I have made it a sticky for awhile so everyone gets a chance to see it.

Thanks so much for sharing your experience with the rest of us.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

Great work. Nice tutorial - as are all that I have seen.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you Bernie, that's what I've been almost begging members to do, show us HOW you do things. I enjoyed studying the stages and in fact you've saved me from wasting my time, you may recall that the mandrel I made fits into the chuck so can't move but is bulky, so I was going to make one like yours, but as you use a draw bar, I may as well keep the one I have. Thanks again Bernie for the photo-shoot and beautiful end result.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

You bet Harry. Glad to help when I can. I use the draw bar to keep it from coming out of the headstock.


----------



## RickG (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice stopper Bernie. I've turned a few myself but the one thing I have never figured out is what they are for. Never any leftover wine around this house.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Bernie. About how long does it take, start to finish?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Doc it only takes me about 20 minutes from start to finish. I am not including the few seconds it takes to spray 3 coats of lacquer every 30 minutes. I just did 10 more in about 3 hrs. and 45 minutes.


----------

